# Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

						Warner Bros. und Legendary Entertainment haben den konkreten Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung von Dune bekannt gegeben. Demnach soll der Film am 20. November 2020 in den Kinos anlaufen - also kurz vor dem Thanksgiving-Fest. Ob der Termin auch für Deutschland gilt, ist bisher allerdings noch nicht bekannt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*


----------



## Bunkasan (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Als wenn noch mal einer behauptet, wir wären Recyclingweltmeister und die Amis könnten sich ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden, dann einfach mit dem Finger nach Hollywood zeigen... alles was halbwegs erfolgreich war, gibts ja inzwischen in drölf Teilen, mehrfachen Reboots, Reinterpretationen und auch noch säuberlich politisch korrigiert. Wenn mich wer sucht, ich bin im Keller... ein bisschen heulen und so...


----------



## HisN (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Ich bin gespannt, David Lynch zu toppen ist schon ne massive Aufgabe.
Aber mit Remakes hat der Herr Villneuve ja Erfahrung.


Wobei ich Stories die genug "Fleisch" haben inzwischen lieber in drölf Teilen sehe als zusammengeschnitten aufs nötigste in 90 Minuten.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Kull Wahad! Dune, die Erwürdige Mutter der komplexen Science Fiction. Das ging ja komplett an mir vorbei dass da eine Neuverfilmung kommen soll. Aber jetzt bin ich umso mehr gespannt - ein Anlass um doch einmal wieder ins Kino zu gehen. 

In diesem Sinne: Das Spice muss fließen!


----------



## Ruvinio (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Das ist kein Recycling, sondern Leichenschändung.
Anstelle der nunmehr 3. Dune-Verfilmung (der David-Lynch-Film komprimierte den Stoff zwar nahezu bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zusammen, war aber immerhin gut inszeniert und fing die Atmosphäre des Buches gut ein; John Harrisons 2000er TV-Serie war schlicht grau-en-haft) sollen die sich lieber mal an den Incal-Zyklus von Jodorowsky/Moebius wagen. DAS wäre großes Kino. Gerne mit Thomas Jane (Der Detektiv aus der ersten Expanse-Staffel) als John Difool.

Alternativ (Der Incal ist ja ein Stoff, der mithin als unverfilmbar gilt) darf man auch gerne an Joe Haldemanns "Der ewige Krieg" (richtig guter Anti-Kriegs-Stoff) oder John Scalzis "Krieg der Klone" ran.

Es gibt doch soo viel gutes Sci-Fi-Material da draußen.


----------



## Bluebird (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, David Lynch zu toppen ist schon ne massive Aufgabe.
> Aber mit Remakes hat der Herr Villneuve ja Erfahrung.
> 
> 
> Wobei ich Stories die genug "Fleisch" haben inzwischen lieber in drölf Teilen sehe als zusammengeschnitten aufs nötigste in 90 Minuten.



Find ich Gut das du noch Hoffnung hast das sie eben das nicht machen ...
Ich fuerchte aber sie werden ein Buch von der Dicke eines Backsteins in einen einzigen Film pressen und wenns nicht passt wirds wieder mal passend gemacht .


----------



## FR4GGL3 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Andererseits wäre es, wenn sie es richtig machen, eine Möglichkeit eine Star Wars artige Triologie (oder noch mehr) in die Filmgeschichte zu gravieren.


----------



## purzelpaule (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, dass sowohl in der Filmbranche als auch in der Spielebranche, keine neuen Ideen mehr entstehen. Man hört nur noch "Remake", "Remaster" , "Neuverfilmung" und und und. Gibt es denn keine Macher mit genialen neuen Ideen mehr?


----------



## Ruvinio (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

@FR4GGL3: Da die Dramatik vor allem in den Buch-Fortsetzungen hauptsächlich durch Dialoge erzeugt wird, erzeugt das für einen Film schon einige "Längen". Man kann daher annehmen, dass die cineastische Aufbereitung des Stoffes erfolgt, indem Dialoge arg gekürzt und die Action arg übertrieben wird.


----------



## Bunkasan (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



Ruvinio schrieb:


> Das ist kein Recycling, sondern Leichenschändung.
> Anstelle der nunmehr 3. Dune-Verfilmung (der David-Lynch-Film komprimierte den Stoff zwar nahezu bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zusammen, war aber immerhin gut inszeniert und fing die Atmosphäre des Buches gut ein [...]



Hast du den 3h Directorscut gesehen? Immer noch Kompression an der Kotzgrenze, aber wesentlich besser, als das was in den Kinos lief.


----------



## Ruvinio (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Nee, den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Gleich mal suchen. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Captain-S (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Das Spice muss fließen!


----------



## Basti1988 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Oh ich freue mich drauf, damals haben wir schon Dune II nach der Grundschule gespielt... das waren noch Zeiten... 

Schön die PCs auf dem Flur zusammengeschoben und mit Koaxialkabel mit BNC Stecker verbunden... und Doom 2 HoE, Wolfenstein 3D und Duke Nukem 3D... große Brüder sei Dank gedaddelt.


----------



## HisN (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



Ruvinio schrieb:


> sollen die sich lieber mal an den Incal-Zyklus von Jodorowsky/Moebius wagen. DAS wäre großes Kino. Gerne mit Thomas Jane (Der Detektiv aus der ersten Expanse-Staffel) als John Difool.



Haha, wie geil ist das denn? *g*
Eigentlich kann man dabei ja nur gewinnen


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Das kann schon alleine deswegen nix werden, weil Sting nicht mehr als Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen mitspielt.... ich sag nur Flügelunterhose... der längste Lachkrampf meines Lebens


----------



## OField (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, dass sowohl in der Filmbranche als auch in der Spielebranche, keine neuen Ideen mehr entstehen. Man hört nur noch "Remake", "Remaster" , "Neuverfilmung" und und und. Gibt es denn keine Macher mit genialen neuen Ideen mehr?


Es gibt zu viele Menschen, die bereitwillig für das Wiederaufleben ihrer Kindheit/Jugend bezahlen. In der PC Games Umfrage, in der nach den meist erwartesten EA Spielen gefragt wird, ist das CNC Remaster ganz vorne. *drops mic*
Die Lynch Verfilmung ist imho übrigens derbe überbewertet. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Star Wars noch mal ein paar Jährchen älter ist, sind die Effekte und generelle Inszenierung im Film von 1984 grauenhaft (gealtert).


----------



## Cosmas (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Ich bin gespannt, immerhin habense nen gutes Lineup an Schauspielern am Start und der Regisseur, wie er bereits mehrfach bewiesen hat, weiss was er tut.


----------



## AncientDoomSlayer (20. Februar 2019)

*Eigentlich ist David Lynch Dune "Underrated"*

Ich hatte damals übrigens Dune am 24.12.1984 im Kino gesehen.
Ja, so alt bin ich schon.

Dune ist ein echtes Meisterwerk und wirklich unterbewertet,
aber als typischer Lynch-Film auch zu sperrig für die meisten Zuschauer.
Und der Focus bei dieser Dune-Interpretation liegt ganz klar auf dem Führerkult.

Aber, wo Du ja alles an SFX festmachst:
Du kennst wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr die "echten" Kinoversionen der Original-Trilogie?
Ich hatte Episode V (Weihnachten 1980) und VI (Sommer 1983) im Kino gesehen. 
Für Episode 4, der damals nur Krieg der Sterne hieß, war ich 1977 noch zu jung.
Und damals gab es noch keine Episodennr.

Allerdings habe ich damals Anfang der 80iger Star Wars 1977 auf VHS gesehen.
Die nicht abgeänderten Originalversionen gab es nur auf VHS und Laserdisc,
wobei es später die 1997-Enhanced-Versionen auch auf VHS gab.
Dort wurden zum ersten Mal die original Star Wars Trilogie überarbeitet.
Das war 1997 die Vorbereitung für Episode 1 (1999).

2004 wurde für den DVD-Release die Trilogie zum 2. Mal überarbeitet.
Und für die BR-Version auch ein 3. Mal.

Deshalb macht Dein Vergleich überhaupt gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Ich vertraue da Villneuve voll und ganz. 
Blade Runer 2049 war ein würdiger Nachfolger!


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Dune gehörte schon lange neu verfilmt. Obwohl ich das Original sehr mag, hat es ja aufgrund seiner Entstehungsgeschichte recht eindeutige Mängel (Schnitt, Inszenierung...)
Seit Blade Runner vertraue ich da voll und ganz auf Villeneuve. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie die in so kurzer Zeit so einen Stoff verfilmen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Schon "Arrival" und "Blade Runner 2049" haben mir sehr gut gefallen.  Ich bin gespannt auf die Interpretation von Denis Villeneuve. Der kann auf jeden Fall was!


----------



## DeepBlue23 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eigentlich ist David Lynch Dune "Underrated"*



AncientDoomSlayer schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich den Film auf VHS gesehen.
> Die nicht abgeänderten Originalversionen gab es nur auf VHS und Laserdisc.
> 
> Alle Versionen ab DVD waren die "altered" Versionen.



Es gab afaik eine stark limitierte DVD Version der Urfassung.


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

selbst die Urfassung war nicht die, die Lynch verfilmen wollte


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Lynch hatte sich mit den Produzenten überworfen und deswegen war er kurz davor hinzuschmeißen.^^
Am Ende war keine Fassung so, wie er sie sich vorgestellt hatte und dem Film sah man seine qualitativen Mängel deutlich an.

Die Szenen mit den italienischen Filmproduzenten aus _Mulholland Drive_ ("_schmeckt der Espresso schei*e_")sind übrigens eine Anspielung an diese Geschichte.


----------



## Lotto (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Wenn ein Sci-Fi in der heutigen Zeit recycelt wird kann man davon ausgehen,  dass er massenkompatibel gemacht wird, denn sonst klingelt die Kasse nicht genug.
Und Dune ist alles, nur nicht massenkompatibel. Eines der komplexesten Sci-Fi-Universen. Eine buchgetreue Verfilmung würde nur die Hardcore-Fans ins Kino locken, und das wären deutlich zu wenig.
Aber im Prinzip hab ich nichts dagegen solange ein gewisses Niveau nicht unterschritten wird (d.h. bitte kein Dune auf Transformers-Level).


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



Lotto schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip hab ich nichts dagegen solange ein gewisses Niveau nicht unterschritten wird (d.h. bitte kein Dune auf Transformers-Level).


Wer die Filme des Regisseurs kennt, wird wissen das so etwas nicht geschehen wird.
Dazu kommt die mögliche FSK 16 Einstufung (hatte ich woanders gelesen).


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn ein Sci-Fi in der heutigen Zeit recycelt wird kann man davon ausgehen,  dass er massenkompatibel gemacht wird, denn sonst klingelt die Kasse nicht genug.
> Und Dune ist alles, nur nicht massenkompatibel. Eines der komplexesten Sci-Fi-Universen. Eine buchgetreue Verfilmung würde nur die Hardcore-Fans ins Kino locken, und das wären deutlich zu wenig.
> Aber im Prinzip hab ich nichts dagegen solange ein gewisses Niveau nicht unterschritten wird (d.h. bitte kein Dune auf Transformers-Level).


Blade Runner 2049 wurde alles andere als Massenkompatibel produziert. O.o
Und hinter diesen Namen steckt möcht ich mal behaupten eine größe Popkultur als hinter der Marke Dune.

Also kann man schon positiv auf den Film gestimmt sein.


----------



## SilentHunter (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Blade Runner 2049 wurde alles andere als Massenkompatibel produziert. O.o
> Und hinter diesen Namen steckt möcht ich mal behaupten eine größe Popkultur als hinter der Marke Dune.
> 
> Also kann man schon positiv auf den Film gestimmt sein.


Habe von Dune zuerst das Buch gelesen. Nicht gerade Groschenromanumfang  aber absolut lesenswert. Die Orginalverfilmung ist für so eine umfangreiche Vorlage eine der besten Verfilmungen die ich kenne. Auch in Hinblick auf das Produktionsjahr technisch gesehen ziemlich abgefahren. Vieles was mit heutiger Technik machbar sein wird macht Lust auf ein Duneremake. Aber obs auch was wird hängt für mich auch zum grossteil am Casting. Die Schauspieler aus dem Urfilm kamen den Figuren im Buch sehr nahe und haben ausnahmslos gut gespielt.

Blade Runner was kann man sagen ausser ein episches Meisterwerk. Oder man hasst den Film, dazwischen gibts nicht viel. Habe ihn mir als digital Remastered geholt und auf nem guten UHD TV statt damals auf VHS Quali sieht man erst mal mit wieviel detailverliebtheit die Sets und Umgebungen tatsächlich gestaltet wurden. Die Atmosphäre der look und natürlich der phänomenal gute Sound/track suchen bis heute ihresgleichen. Die Thematik war seinerzeit sicher etwas vorraus und bei vielen mit ein Grund das sie den Film nicht gut fanden weil sie ihn meist nicht richtig verstanden haben. Oder falsche Erwartung denn Hochgeschwindigkeitsexplosionspopcornkino ist er halt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil er lebt von der zerissenheit der Figuren in Bezug auf die Frage nach dem Sinn ihrer Existensiellen Bedeutung und der Suche nach der Antwort darauf.

Blade Runner 2049 muss man zugutehalten das man sich sehr stark am Tempo Look Sound und Atmosphäre des Orginals gehalten hat. Nur leider ansonsten Storytechnisch extrem schwach mit zu wenig Tiefgang und ohne zu hinterfragen oder zum  warum und was wäre wenn denken anzuregen.

Ich denke das beide Filme auf einem Level sind jeder auf seine ganz eigene Art und Weise. Beide haben im Sifi Genre auch Maßstäbe gesetzt. Da Dune einer Romanvorlage entstammt denke ich aber das hier die Bekanntheitsbasis grösser gewesen sein dürfte.



AncientDoomSlayer schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals übrigens Dune am 24.12.1984 im Kino gesehen.
> Ja, so alt bin ich schon.
> 
> Dune ist ein echtes Meisterwerk und wirklich unterbewertet,
> ...


Episode 4, der damals nur Krieg der Sterne hieß 1977 im Kino gesehen ups wie war das mit dem Alter 

Dune ist ein echtes Meisterwerk und wirklich unterbewertet ganz meine Meinung. Gerade die Gedanken der Protagonisten die im Buch sehr eindrucksvoll beschrieben sind kommen auch in der Verfilmung sehr intensiv rüber und kommt der intensität aus dem Buch sehr nahe. Dadurch wird viel über das was die Figuren antreibt oder aufzeigt warum sie die Dinge tun die sie tun zum Zuschauer transportiert. Wie die Schauspieler gerade in diesen Sequenzen agieren, ist was für mich einen grossteil der Qualität des Films aussmacht.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Das schwierige an Dune ist, dass man die Bücher gelesen haben muss, um den Film zu verstehen. Die religiösen und politischen Hintergründe, die Erklärung wieso ein Gilde Navigator so aussieht wie er aussieht, die Idee bzw. das Ziel hinter dem Kwisatz Haderach - all das kann man sonst nicht verstehen und ist schnell dabei abzuwinken.

Man müsste vorab erklärende Teile verfilmen, die kein Kassenschlager werden, da sie für den unbedarften Kinogänger einfach langweilig sind. Aber evtl. kriegt man das im Stil von Herr der Ringe hin. Also dass man die Hintergründe in Form von Rückblendungen/Erinnerungen anteasern kann. Aber auch das ist für viele dann wieder schwer mit den Sprüngen in der Zeitfolge. Ich wünsche mir einfach eine würdige Verfilmung. Dune hätte es verdient. Es wird sicher kein Hype wie Star Wars werden, aber ich wünsche mir mehr Bekannheitsgrad und Aufmerksamkeit für Dune.


----------



## OField (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eigentlich ist David Lynch Dune "Underrated"*



AncientDoomSlayer schrieb:


> Aber, wo Du ja alles an SFX festmachst:
> Du kennst wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr die "echten" Kinoversionen der Original-Trilogie?
> Deshalb macht der Vergleich überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Im Kino nicht, aber im Fernsehen, damals Mitte der 90er Jahre. (Die erste überarbeitete Version lief 1997 in den Kinos).
Und ja, selbstverständlich mache ich die Leistung des Regisseurs am Endresultat des Bildmaterials fest, sprich Inszenierung (was SFX enthält), das ist sein Job.  Die Story ist ja schließlich keine Eigenleistung gleichwohl er das Drehbuch geschrieben hat. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Dune und SW5 im selben Jahr veröffentlicht wurden, und der erstere genannte das doppelte Budget des 2. hat, dann ist das Resultat verhältnismäßig schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eigentlich ist David Lynch Dune "Underrated"*



OField schrieb:


> Und ja, selbstverständlich mache ich die Leistung des Regisseurs am Endresultat des Bildmaterials fest, sprich Inszenierung (was SFX enthält), das ist sein Job.  Die Story ist ja schließlich keine Eigenleistung gleichwohl er das Drehbuch geschrieben hat. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Dune und SW5 im selben Jahr veröffentlicht wurden, und der erstere genannte das doppelte Budget des 2. hat, dann ist das Resultat verhältnismäßig schlecht.


Aber du machst die Qualität nicht vom kommerziellen Erfolg abhängig? Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Lotto (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Blade Runner 2049 wurde alles andere als Massenkompatibel produziert. O.o



Also BR2049 ist auf jeden Fall massenkompatibler als der original BR.
Desweiteren ist BR2049 an den Kinokassen gefloppt und hat nichtmal die Kosten eingespielt. Fraglich wie oft Filmstudios sowas weiterhin finanzieren werden.
Zudem sehe ich Dune noch stärker in der "Sci-Fi-Nerd-Ecke" als BR.

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich mich irre und der Film anspruchsvoll und erfolgreich sein wird (was letztendlich auch von den Produktionskosten abhängen wird).


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



Lotto schrieb:


> Also BR2049 ist auf jeden Fall massenkompatibler als der original BR.
> Desweiteren ist BR2049 an den Kinokassen gefloppt und hat nichtmal die Kosten eingespielt. Fraglich wie oft Filmstudios sowas weiterhin finanzieren werden.
> Zudem sehe ich Dune noch stärker in der "Sci-Fi-Nerd-Ecke" als BR.
> 
> Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich mich irre und der Film anspruchsvoll und erfolgreich sein wird (was letztendlich auch von den Produktionskosten abhängen wird).



Das ist Blade Runner 1 auch.
Damit wollte ich nur mal aufzeigen das hier der Klausels es muss Massenkompatibel aufgrund eines finanziellen Erfolgs werden, bei Villeneuve nicht zu trifft.

Heißt im Klartext Villeneuve zieht einfach sein Ding durch und lässt sich da aus Gründen der Massenkompatibilität, nur um den Big Bossen dicke Zahlen zu liefern, nicht reinfuschen.
Und das schätze ich an ihm und hab daher auch großes Vertrauen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*



Lotto schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist BR2049 an den Kinokassen gefloppt und hat nichtmal die Kosten eingespielt.



Echt? BR2049 ist gefloppt? Eine Schande ist das.
Der mündige Kinogänger hat wohl keine Lust mehr auf anspruchsvolle Kost. Nur noch Haudrauf-Vulgär-Filme machen heute Kasse. Hauptachse Gehirn aus und Berieselung an


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Jop, leider nur knapp 260 Millionen weltweit und die Produktionskosten beliefen sich allein schon auf 150 Millionen.

Die werden zwar durch die Bluray Verkäufe insgesamt am Ende in der Summe kein Minus fahren, aber dicke Gewinne hat der Film leider nicht eingespielt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*

Der Original Blade Runner war ja auch kein Kassenschlager. Trotzdem hat er sich zum Kultfilm etabliert.


----------

